# january basic?



## jermeytinling (22 Sep 2005)

hey guys I'm sorry if this has been asked before. but i cant find anything on it in the search bar. i was wondering if anyone new the exact date of the basic in January 2006? :CD:


----------



## zein (22 Sep 2005)

Hi ,
For officers I know it is January 10. i'm going on that date.


----------



## jermeytinling (22 Sep 2005)

I'm looking for NCM tho.. thanks anyway


----------



## dearryan (23 Sep 2005)

jermeytinling said:
			
		

> I'm looking for NCM tho.. thanks anyway



Me too.

R


----------



## NavComm (23 Sep 2005)

I've been given my dates as 09 Jan 2006 to 24 Mar 2006 for winter bmq. I believe that will take place in Borden.


----------



## Seagris (25 Sep 2005)

I am leaving for it in jan 9th if i remember correct. Wish it was this month!!


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2005)

For 09 Jan 06 bmq I believe I will fly on 7th or 8th of January.


----------



## Bullit (26 Sep 2005)

st-jean 
0234 E et 0235 F	09 Janvier â â€œ 24 Mars 06
0236 E et 0237 E	23 Janvier â â€œ 07 Avril 06
0238 E et 0239 F	30 Janvier â â€œ 14 Avril 06
BMQ (Det Borden)               
0255 â â€œ 0256	09 Janvier â â€œ 24 Mars 2006
0257 â â€œ 0258	16 Janvier â â€œ 31 Mars 2006
officer
Pilot (10 weeks) 0067 E - 0068 E	10 Janvier â â€œ 17 Mars 2006
	        0069 E - 0070 F	16 Janvier â â€œ 17 Mars 2006


----------



## dearryan (26 Sep 2005)

Bullit said:
			
		

> st-jean
> 0234 E et 0235 F	09 Janvier â â€œ 24 Mars 06
> 0236 E et 0237 E	23 Janvier â â€œ 07 Avril 06
> 0238 E et 0239 F	30 Janvier â â€œ 14 Avril 06
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## dk (7 Nov 2005)

I got 'THE CALL' today!!!!

See you on the 9th of Jan (to March 24th) in Borden!

Thanks to everyone for all the info on the site. Especially kincanucks.


----------



## NavComm (7 Nov 2005)

Way to go! See you there dk.


----------



## ThatsLife (8 Nov 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> I got 'THE CALL' today!!!!
> 
> See you on the 9th of Jan (to March 24th) in Borden!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the info on the site. Especially kincanucks.



Congrats man!!  It's going to be KILLING you to wait that long..I have 10 days left to wait and they're going by WAYYY to slow! Goodluck not dying of anticipation before the actual day you arrive.

Goodluck man


----------



## SteveMacneil (8 Nov 2005)

I finally got the call, I am in Borden Jan 9th 2006.

I phoned Monday morning at 9:30 after work, the lady that I talked to stated that I was still on the list for the selection board and that I should phone back in a month.

A few hours later I get a phone call from another recruiter with the job offer for infantry (RCR), of course I accepted.

So I am at work now, starting to get tired, because I was unable to sleep after the phone call....lol


----------



## cda84 (8 Nov 2005)

So for pilot there is a different basic eh? Anybody here on that? I put in for my component transfer to pilot a month ago, have the interview this week or next, and was told if I do ok I may have an offer within the month, and it would be possible to be in quebec in january. Just wondering if anybody else going pilot has heard about january yet?

But, as my experience has been (in the army so far)...we'll just see what happens before anything more is said.  ^-^

Chris


----------



## alexpb (8 Nov 2005)

SteveMacneil said:
			
		

> I finally got the call, I am in Borden Jan 9th 2006.
> 
> I phoned Monday morning at 9:30 after work, the lady that I talked to stated that I was still on the list for the selection board and that I should phone back in a month.
> 
> ...



Congrats on getting a job in infantry with RCR. I got the call last monday. Was offered an infantry position with RCR too. Will be flying out on Nov. 18th to St. Jean and finishing up on the 24th of February. 

Where are you going for your Basic?


----------



## dk (8 Nov 2005)

My favorite question still...

"are you still interested in joining the CF?"

I felt like saying "FKUC YEAH"....

Congrats everyone.


----------



## Zombie (8 Nov 2005)

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> I have 10 days left to wait and they're going by WAYYY to slow!



Haha - cherish those days and spend them wisely...


----------



## SteveMacneil (9 Nov 2005)

alexpb, I am doing my BMQ in Borden, which my wife likes, shorter drive for me to drive home and for her to come to visit me.

I also have family that is in the area.


Cheers!


----------



## bluecollared (9 Nov 2005)

Hey congrats to you guys who got the call. I'm applying for Combat Engineer and Infantry. I'm doing my PT test next Monday and then waiting for the call. I'm curious though, do combat arms applicants do BMQ in Borden as well as St Jean? I looked up some other threads and they seemed to say that only specific trades go to Borden for BMQ.

Good Luck!


----------



## Spade (10 Nov 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> My favorite question still...
> 
> "are you still interested in joining the CF?"
> 
> ...



I couldn't have said it any better myself!  I got the call at work (my cell got the mesage and I called back on break).  Im doing basic (RCR Infantry) at Borden from Jan 9- March 14 too and I still feels like I'm on top of the world!.  I know it's too soon to say such things but all I feel is... Pride. Like I finally get to do what I've always wanted to do. Be there, serve my Country... Granted, do my BMQ first, but still.  It just felt REALLY REALLY GOOD to get the call.

- Spade.

Can't wait to meet you guys there.

C


----------



## dk (10 Nov 2005)

Congrats Spade. See you there.

After The Call, they called to go over the info for the Swearing in and all that.
While the Cpl. was talking about all the stuff, and doing the paperwork... I felt like a dream or something. This is actually happening. 
Like you said, it's probably too early for this, but heck, it feels GREAT. I'll ride this out till the pain kicks in on Jan 10th!


----------



## jermeytinling (12 Nov 2005)

hey guys just wanted to update ya, i my call 3 days ago, i leave January9th for basic :warstory: see you all there


----------



## SteveMacneil (13 Nov 2005)

jermeytinling, Where are you doing your BMQ?


----------



## jermeytinling (15 Nov 2005)

im going to quebec, how about yourself?


----------



## alexpb (15 Nov 2005)

congrats


----------



## dk (15 Nov 2005)

For those interested (and going to Borden) I asked the CPL today:

Rations will be aprox. $375/month and Quarters will still be worth 25 cents  ;D   

Sorry still excited and acting childish! I promise it'll wear off. 

Quarters will be$75/month.


----------



## alexpb (15 Nov 2005)

same as st. jean...


----------



## joseph_almeida (15 Nov 2005)

I still wonder why some of us are going to Borden while others are going to St. Jean...Perhaps Borden is being used as overflow? Also anybody know where the Soldier Qualification course is held?


----------



## D-n-A (15 Nov 2005)

SQ is run at lot of different bases, like Wainright, Gagetown, Meaford, etc.


----------



## BSmith12 (15 Nov 2005)

I went in last Thursday for my paperwork (Regular Force, Infantry), I'm in the process of training for my pre-enrollment PT.
I was told by a Sergeant at the CFRC that I wouldn't be going for the BMQ course until February.
Is this correct? Shouldn't I be going in January, too?  ???


----------



## D-n-A (15 Nov 2005)

BSmith, it takes some time to go through the enlistment process. By the time your sworn in, it's could be to late for you to get on a January Basic, or the January basic courses could be filled up.


----------



## alexpb (15 Nov 2005)

Especially around the christmas I would think the process would be longer.

I *heard* (sorry if this info in inaccurate) that the next selection board was on the 28th of November, and that that was for January 9th Basic.
I already know of some that have been offered a position in the infantry and their basic starts January 9th, but then again I heard infantry selection happens a lot.

If you haven't completed your physical test yet, nor had your medical come back from ottawa and THEN been merit listed, I wouldn't hold your breath for getting in on January basic.

February seems about right.

(Although I could be completely wrong about the dates i've given, i'm sure thats what i heard. A quick search and i'm sure you could find the next selection dates/Bmq dates)

Good luck,

Alex


----------



## BSmith12 (15 Nov 2005)

Thanks a bunch, guys.
Good luck to you January BMQs!


----------



## Stauds (15 Nov 2005)

I can finally complete my application tomorrow, because I got delayed on the medical part. But now I have the note from my doctor, and I will be going in to the recruiting center tomorrow. I already completed the CFAT, the physical test, and the medical has sorta gone to and from Ontario, several times now (they keep finding imaginary things wrong with me). But I will finally find out what is happening.

Hopefully I will make the January BMQ. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## dearryan (17 Nov 2005)

Crappy thing about a January BMQ.....cant watch Olympic hockey games.


----------



## dolejarski (19 Nov 2005)

Hey fellos,

My name is Dan and I just got an offer as well (Reg Air Force - Comm Resea Op). Thought i could drop a line or two since I will see most of you at BMQ in Borden Jan 9th. I been doing some research and reading in the recruiting section and want to say good luck to all and see you there.   

PS - Dec 14th being sworn in at TO recruit centre


----------



## Ordinary Dummy (19 Nov 2005)

I will be in St. Jean for a January 9th start date for my BMQ.  And for the record, rations are $399 or right in that area.  i know they are between $390 and $400 for sure and quaters are $74, each month.


----------



## dolejarski (19 Nov 2005)

Ordinary Dummy said:
			
		

> I will be in St. Jean for a January 9th start date for my BMQ.   And for the record, rations are $399 or right in that area.   i know they are between $390 and $400 for sure and quaters are $74, each month.



Do you know if you still pay for rations once your BMQ is finished. Once your occupational training starts is it the same deal ?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Nov 2005)

WOLVERINE_X said:
			
		

> Do you know if you still pay for rations once your BMQ is finished. Once your occupational training starts is it the same deal ?



Are you going to be living in the shacks while on trade training ? If the answer is yes then you will pay for rations ( if you are single that is)


----------



## dolejarski (20 Nov 2005)

Yes I'am single - so does that leave me with 2 options only = Shacks / residence. I take it you have been part of the CF for some time, what would you suggest?


----------



## aesop081 (20 Nov 2005)

WOLVERINE_X said:
			
		

> Yes I'am single - so does that leave me with 2 options only = Shacks / residence. I take it you have been part of the CF for some time, what would you suggest?



Shacks are cheap !  You are going to move after your QL3 anyways.  And if you fail your QL3...you are not stuck in a lease or anything like that.

...and if you start out in the shacks...you can always change you mind


----------



## AoD71 (23 Nov 2005)

I got the call today! Infantry RCR, and I'm going on the 9th of January!! It was insanely quick, I only did my final test (PT) last week. He said I'm going to St. Jean, although I wish I could go with all you guys in Borden (Heck, I live 20 minutes from the place!). How odd. Ah hell, I don't give a %&@#, I'm in the CF! See ya guys there!  :evil:


----------



## dolejarski (23 Nov 2005)

Congrads and goodluck


----------



## joseph_almeida (24 Nov 2005)

Ya dude...It feels good eh??


----------



## jermeytinling (24 Nov 2005)

hey guys, just thought id update ya, i got my call, 031 ppcli,  sworn in dec 13 in Calgary, and my basic is on January 9th in st jean. see you guys around.

PS thanks to everyone that helped me on this sight. greatly appreciated :warstory:


----------



## NavComm (26 Nov 2005)

I got the call today that January 9th bmq in Borden has been cancelled, I"m now scheduled for the reg force training January 16 - March 31, 2006 in Borden. Anyone hear about this?


----------



## alexpb (26 Nov 2005)

dont come, youll fail.

k bye.


----------



## Big Foot (26 Nov 2005)

alexpb said:
			
		

> dont come, youll fail.
> 
> k bye.


Wow, what's your problem?


----------



## acclenticularis (26 Nov 2005)

_*dont come, youll fail.

k bye.*_


WTF ??????


----------



## AoD71 (26 Nov 2005)

I bet he's at basic now, and failing miserably at it. Boohoo  :crybaby:


----------



## aesop081 (26 Nov 2005)

alexpb said:
			
		

> dont come, youll fail.
> 
> k bye.



Comming from a   private with 5 days of BMQ experience, i'm sure everyone realizes that it does not mean much     :



			
				AoD71 said:
			
		

> I bet he's at basic now, and failing miserably at it. Boohoo   :crybaby:



You are probably right (his profile says he started basic November 21st !!)


----------



## dk (26 Nov 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> I got the call today that January 9th bmq in Borden has been cancelled, I"m now scheduled for the reg force training January 16 - March 31, 2006 in Borden. Anyone hear about this?



I'm supposed to be on the Jan 9th one. Still haven't heard of a change / cancellation  ???


----------



## joseph_almeida (26 Nov 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> I'm supposed to be on the Jan 9th one. Still haven't heard of a change / cancellation   ???



Neither have I...


----------



## NavComm (26 Nov 2005)

It's what I got told through my COC. I'm now going January 16. Of course, I've been told all along that until the final message comes from back east, nothing is written in stone.

alexp what is your problem?


----------



## joseph_almeida (27 Nov 2005)

Hes just bitter cause in the shower he realized he had the smallest one


----------



## DallasC (28 Nov 2005)

Got the call a week back and all my information detailing training in Borden.  Getting sworn in 13th of December and then off to Borden on the 7th of January.  Can't wait to go now, good luck to all who are also going.

*First Post*


----------



## Mirage (28 Nov 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> I got the call today that January 9th bmq in Borden has been cancelled, I"m now scheduled for the reg force training January 16 - March 31, 2006 in Borden. Anyone hear about this?



I was supposed to go Jan 9 for reserve baisc but Friday I was told that it was canceled and they'd try to get me into the Jan 16 reg force basic.


----------



## dk (28 Nov 2005)

I just got off the phone with CFRC Toronto regarding the January Basic in Borden.

Course Serial 0255 is still on January 9th. (Mine)

Course Serial 0256 will be on January 16th.

Congrats and Good Luck to all going.

By the way, does anyone know if there is reliable bus service from Borden to Toronto for when/*IF* we get any leave.


----------



## NavComm (29 Nov 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone with CFRC Toronto regarding the January Basic in Borden.
> 
> Course Serial 0255 is still on January 9th. (Mine)
> 
> ...



That's interesting, maybe it got full and my unit decided to just send me to the 16th? Either way, good luck to all going, as far as I know, I'm heading for the Jan. 16th course.


----------



## SteveMacneil (29 Nov 2005)

I live in Cobourg, which is about an hour east of Toronto.  A Cpl that I was talking to stated that if needed they could fly me to Borden


----------



## AoD71 (30 Nov 2005)

Yea thats hardcore! They are flying me to montreal. I thought I was gonna take a bus, not that I'm complaining! Any reason why they are doing that? Must be cuz we're friggin' elite  8).


----------



## dolejarski (4 Dec 2005)

I got BMQ in Borden staring Jan 9th - no call regarding cancellation. Hopefully the g/f can drop my az off to Borden.


----------



## Dog (5 Dec 2005)

I'm heading off for January 16th Basic in Borden as well.... anyone else notice that almost nobody on these boards has said they are heading to St. Jean?

Also, I'm 5 hours away from Borden, and I was told to take the bus or arrange a ride.


----------



## dolejarski (5 Dec 2005)

Dog said:
			
		

> I'm heading off for January 16th Basic in Borden as well.... anyone else notice that almost nobody on these boards has said they are heading to St. Jean?
> 
> Also, I'm 5 hours away from Borden, and I was told to take the bus or arrange a ride.



If the circumstances are in your favour - I would take the bus. One would hope that its a COACH bus with the pisser  :-X, LCD TV, all you can eat buffet, and lets not forget the BBQ fest  :rofl:. Just having some fun fellos...

Anyways, I personally would take the bus because its a 5hr ride and it should give you some time to prepare yourself mentally.


----------



## NavComm (6 Dec 2005)

You will get a package that tells you how to travel to base Borden, what to do from train stations, bus stations, airports, etc. At least I did last June.


----------



## Saosin (9 Dec 2005)

i also have BMQ on january 16th i get sworn in on december 20th i live in ottawa, just wondering if anyone else is taking the bus


----------



## Axon (9 Dec 2005)

Hey saosin I live one hour away from ottawa, I am too swearing in on the 20th of december and my BMQ starts on the 16 of january, see you there!


----------



## Hansol (9 Dec 2005)

are you guys going reg force or reserve? seems nobody makes that distinction... (or I am just stupid. Equally plausable) 
-Cameron


----------



## Dog (9 Dec 2005)

Hansol said:
			
		

> are you guys going reg force or reserve? seems nobody makes that distinction... (or I am just stupid. Equally plausable)
> -Cameron



The 3 month Reserve Basic course runs in the summer if I'm not mistaken, so that would mean that we're all heading off for the regs. I could just be ignorant of the way things are done though..... but you, Hansol, you're probably just stupid.


----------



## Hansol (9 Dec 2005)

well sir, I believe that I will second your opinion. Cheers


----------



## NavComm (9 Dec 2005)

Hansol said:
			
		

> are you guys going reg force or reserve? seems nobody makes that distinction... (or I am just stupid. Equally plausable)
> -Cameron



Reserve but going to reg force bmq January, 2006.


----------



## NavComm (9 Dec 2005)

Dog said:
			
		

> I'm heading off for January 16th Basic in Borden as well.... anyone else notice that almost nobody on these boards has said they are heading to St. Jean?
> 
> Also, I'm 5 hours away from Borden, and I was told to take the bus or arrange a ride.



I don't know if I'm going to Borden or St. Jean, I've been told both by different people. I will wait until I have the plane ticket in hand, if it says I'm going to Montreal then I know I"m going to St. Jean, if it says TO, then I guess I'm going back to Borden. It's kind of like waiting for Xmas, you just never know what you're going to get!


----------



## Saosin (10 Dec 2005)

ya sorry i didnt say i am goin reg. force..... infantry


----------



## bluesnoser85 (13 Dec 2005)

For you boys goin to Borden...Hope that you get an instructor by the name of Sgt.*********...He's probably the best instructor there..By the book and hard but one of the greatest people I've met..Got a ton of respect for em...Have fun though...Its a good time


----------



## George Wallace (13 Dec 2005)

Did he wear a black hat with a deer on it?


----------



## bluesnoser85 (13 Dec 2005)

Yes he did...RCD


----------



## SierraAir (15 Dec 2005)

He wasn't in my platoon but I chatted with him briefly in the field phase. He's old school (Airborne armoured recce), but he's an amazing instructor.


----------



## dk (15 Dec 2005)

Congrats to all the new  Pte R's  &  OCdt's  who were sworn-in on Dec 14th.

See you in Broden.


----------



## Hoover (15 Dec 2005)

I believe Sgt. ********* is going for his warrants so I think he is leaving the school..

Another good guy at the school is Sgt. ******.

Good luck, you'll have fun in Borden. Just finished up BMQ this morning myself. Off to PRETC in the new year. 




edit: we don't post people's names without their permission


----------



## bluesnoser85 (16 Dec 2005)

Hoover said:
			
		

> I believe Sgt. ********* is going for his warrants so I think he is leaving the school..
> 
> Another good guy at the school is Sgt. ******.
> 
> Good luck, you'll have fun in Borden. Just finished up BMQ this morning myself. Off to PRETC in the new year.



That sucks that ******* is leaving..He was a super instructor...And yes Sgt******is good at well

See yah at PRETC..Should be fun... :


----------



## jermeytinling (16 Dec 2005)

I guess ill try and get this thread of mine back on topic, so is anyone here leaving for BMQ on January 9th, if so where. me I'm going to Quebec on the 7th of January and my course number is R0234 E.


----------



## AoD71 (16 Dec 2005)

Hey Jeremy, did you get sworn in on the 15th in Barrie?


----------

